# 12v Food Warmer



## Jerrell (Feb 28, 2018)

I came across this device while aimlessly surfing the internet. I might have to pick one up myself because I was trying to figure out how to fit a microwave or toaster oven in the back of my truck just a few days ago.

*RoadPro 12-Volt Portable Stove*

This one claims to get up to 300 degrees. I don't see any kind of regulator on it though, so I guess it just gets hot like a Foreman Grill. It looks like you'd need at least 180w if you're using solar to power it.


----------



## erisACAB (Feb 28, 2018)

I've seen these at truck stops a bunch but don't have any experience using them. My partner and I have a inverter that will run our slow cooker in our van.Since they cook at such a low heat you don't need a huge inverter like you would for a hot plate or foreman grill. It's fucking awesome to have a big pork shoulder cooking as we roll down the road.


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 28, 2018)

Those aren't exactly designed to be used in cars/trucks/vans, as most of them don't have enough battery power to run them...a lot of truck drivers use them, but they also have big batteries in their trucks.


----------



## Jerrell (Feb 28, 2018)

I was wondering about the battery issue. Thanks for the insights!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2018)

yeah, i would never hook up an oven to any kind of battery bank; unless it's a huge bank with lots of panels, you're gonna suck your batteries dry in like 1 or 2 cooking sessions.


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 1, 2018)

No problemo.


----------



## FromNowhere (Mar 2, 2018)

http://trangia.se/en/


----------



## NBDDreamer (Sep 3, 2019)

I've been using that RoadPro 12v oven for a month or so in my van. It burned out my cigarette lighter fuse, but the accessory port of my Chevrolet Express handles the amps. 

I've been cooking veggies, pork loin, chicken breast, etc. Just modify the recipes to adapt to the 300 degree max heat. The only caveat is the van has to be running or it'll kill the battery in a half hour or so. 

After three years of living with only a two burner stove, the oven has expanded my menu options exponentially. 

Check out this website for recipe ideas:

12 Volt Cooking - https://12vcooking.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2019)

I purchased this for my prius and it does a really great job of warming up food. you do have to be a little patient, takes about an hour or so for your average frozen dinner:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KDK2M0I/


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2020)

I've used one with a buddy on a road trip in a dodge caravan Worked fine if you let it cook all day while driving.


----------



## Heaven (Feb 6, 2020)

I use a 12v rice cooker and it can heat up canned food or make stew with ease. Oatmeal and brown rice are the staples.


----------

